# So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

					Am 27. Juli 2015 erscheint das neue PCGH-Wissensbuch "So funktioniert Ihr Computer" in einer komplett überarbeiteten Neuauflage. Auf 160 Seiten bieten wir detaillierte Informationen für alle, die mehr über Ihren Rechner wissen möchten - komplett aktualisiert und überarbeitet gegenüber dem Original aus dem Jahre 2013.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*


----------



## maCque (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Sehe ich das richtig das dieses Heft nur für Abonenten bestellbar ist?


----------



## XeT (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Nein wieso? Zum vorbestellen brauchst du nicht mal ein Account. Einfach über die Computex-Seite bestellen.


----------



## locojens (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Ich brauche das Wissensbuch nicht. Da mein Computer auch dieses Jahr (2015) so funktioniert wie schon im Jahr davor etc. !


----------



## Imperat0r (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Top. Direkt mal bestellt


----------



## Pelk (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

"Abonnenten können diesen Artikel inkl. Versandkosten für nur 11,99 Euro bestellen.
Hierzu müssen Sie registrierter Kunde sein und ihre Abonnenten-Nr. hinterlegt haben. "

Entweder bin ich zu blöd, oder ich finde im Bestellungsvorgang nicht den Bereich wo ich meine Abonnenten-Nr. hinterlegen kann.


----------



## XeT (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*



Pelk schrieb:


> "Abonnenten können diesen Artikel inkl. Versandkosten für nur 11,99 Euro bestellen.
> Hierzu müssen Sie registrierter Kunde sein und ihre Abonnenten-Nr. hinterlegt haben. "
> 
> Entweder bin ich zu blöd, oder ich finde im Bestellungsvorgang nicht den Bereich wo ich meine Abonnenten-Nr. hinterlegen kann.



Versuchs mal bei Aktionscode. Ich hab das glatt mal übersehen und somit vergessen. Mal gucken ob ich die 2€ noch retten kann.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*



XeT schrieb:


> Versuchs mal bei Aktionscode. Ich hab das glatt mal übersehen und somit vergessen. Mal gucken ob ich die 2€ noch retten kann.



Einfach eine E-Mail hinschicken.


----------



## Aldeguerra (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Schöne Sache. Wird definitiv gekauft! Danke!


----------



## Kashura (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Mit Abo bestellt. Ihr seid spitze weiter so!


----------



## goomStar (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Ist das ein echtes Hardcover-schwerseitiges Buch oder das gleiche Papierformat wie das Magazin?

Ich habs ohnehin schon bestellt, aber witzigerweise habe ich erst die Ankündigung gehört, das Wort "Buch" gelesen, dann die Seitenzahl bemerkt und gedacht: "Wow... das ist was, dass man sich für die Ewigkeit ins Regal stellen kann, hoffentlich kostet das unter 50€" xD - Dann hab ich den tatsächlichen Preis gesehen und gedacht: "Hm... eventuell doch nur als Magazinformat?"

Nur als Hinweis, ich hätte locker auch zum doppelten Preis zugeschlagen, wenn ich dafür ne Hardcover-Ausgabe bekäme. Freu mich riesig auf das Werk!


----------



## Metalic (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Ich werde es nicht kaufen. Habe doch das Forum um blöde Fragen zu stellen


----------



## DAVlD (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Ich muss erstmal mein Buch von 2013 komplett durchlesen... dann wird es aber direkt bestellt.

wurden eigentlich neue Themen bearbeitet?


----------



## BlackAcetal (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Wenigstens kein Nvidia-Handbuch


----------



## XmuhX (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*



DAVlD schrieb:


> Ich muss erstmal mein Buch von 2013 komplett durchlesen... dann wird es aber direkt bestellt.
> 
> wurden eigentlich neue Themen bearbeitet?



Verdammt, wo ist die Zeit hin?!?!  Hab meins auch noch im Regal liegen...weitgehend ungelesen, aber immer mal vorgehabt! 

Für diejenigen die Wissen wie ein PC funktioniert oder die das alte Heft haben, denke ich das es nicht viel neues geben wird. Ist ja eher an Newbies gerichtet, die sich wirklich nicht viel auskennen...nur mal so am Rande!
Dennoch eine super Zusammenfassung wo man noch ein paar Details sammeln kann.


----------



## infantri (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Mein Dozent sagte immer an der oberfläche kratzen, wer wirklich wissen will wie ein pc funktioniert wird ohne eine schulung nicht drum rum kommen.

Die PCGH wird es niemals so ausführlich machen können,bzw würde es nicht jeder nachvollziehen können, erklähre mal einer z.b den lan anschluss und zwar alles inkl die 7 schichten, wer das kennt und verstanden hat mein respekt ich muss da bis heute immer wieder mal nachschlagen, aber sau interessant was sich die entwickler da alles einfallen lassen haben und was alles da hinter steckt,damals konntez.b bei ipv4 auch keiner ahnen das wir mit der menge an adressen nicht hin kommen werden xD


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*



goomStar schrieb:


> Ist das ein echtes Hardcover-schwerseitiges Buch oder das gleiche Papierformat wie das Magazin?
> 
> Ich habs ohnehin schon bestellt, aber witzigerweise habe ich erst die Ankündigung gehört, das Wort "Buch" gelesen, dann die Seitenzahl bemerkt und gedacht: "Wow... das ist was, dass man sich für die Ewigkeit ins Regal stellen kann, hoffentlich kostet das unter 50€" xD - Dann hab ich den tatsächlichen Preis gesehen und gedacht: "Hm... eventuell doch nur als Magazinformat?"
> 
> Nur als Hinweis, ich hätte locker auch zum doppelten Preis zugeschlagen, wenn ich dafür ne Hardcover-Ausgabe bekäme. Freu mich riesig auf das Werk!



Das ist kein Hardcover, aber im Innenteil und beim Cover ca. 50 Prozent dickeres Papier, das rein-weiß ist. Da Ganze wirkt schon SEHR dick und stabil, auch wenn es kein Hardcover ist.



DAVlD schrieb:


> Ich muss erstmal mein Buch von 2013 komplett durchlesen... dann wird es aber direkt bestellt.
> 
> wurden eigentlich neue Themen bearbeitet?



Ja, es gibt komplett neue Bereiche. VR-Brillen im Detail, Soundkarten, Takte und Spannungen im PC, M2-Schnittstelle, CUDA, Open CL u. v. a.


----------



## Cuddleman (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Warum gibt's die nicht im öffentlichen Handel?
Die erste Ausgabe ist doch letztlich keine bleierne Ente in den Regalen geblieben, oder doch? 

Ich gehe, entsprechend der neuen Inhalte, davon aus, das man wohl einen gewissen Rhythmus für weitere Ausgaben einführt und diese hauptsächlich so aktualisiert.
 Ich habe meins verliehen und bekomme es wohl vorläufig noch nicht zurück, aber das Neue deswegen zu kaufen(?), noch nicht, ich warte bis Ausgabe 2019.
 Es sei denn, es tut sich massiv was im PC-Bereich, um ordentlich Upzudaten auf eine neue Ausgabe.


----------



## Christoph1717 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Für alle die im IT Bereich arbeiten (so wie ich) ein Tip:
Das ursprügliche Heft hatte ich 2014 beim Verlag bestellt und die Rechnung jetzt bei der Steuererklärung für 2014 als "Fortbildungskosten" angegeben. 
Da gab es keine Beschwerden in anderen Jahren habe Sie sogar mein Normales Hardware Abo nur mit Konto Auszug als Beleg duchgehen lassen...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Warum gibt's die nicht im öffentlichen Handel?
> Die erste Ausgabe ist doch letztlich keine bleierne Ente in den Regalen geblieben, oder doch?
> 
> Ich gehe, entsprechend der neuen Inhalte, davon aus, das man wohl einen gewissen Rhythmus für weitere Ausgaben einführt und diese hauptsächlich so aktualisiert.
> ...



Wo steht denn, dass es die Ausgabe NICHT im Handel gibt?


----------



## Cuddleman (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wo steht denn, dass es die Ausgabe NICHT im Handel gibt?



Na, jetzt wäre ein Screenshot von gestern hilfreich!
Ich sollte den Teufel wohl mal bei den Hörnern nehmen.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Dieses Heft MUSS ich haben


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Wird gekauft und aufs Genauste untersucht


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Etwas fehlt, Netzteile, oder habt ihr das unter einer anderen Kategorie drin?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Etwas fehlt, Netzteile, oder habt ihr das unter einer anderen Kategorie drin?



Netzteil ist auch drin. Ich habe mal ein Inhaltsverzeichnis reingeworfen in den Artikel. Und hier.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

7 Seiten über Netzteile, ihr geht da aber wirklich sehr ins Detail, freut mich  da lohnt sich der Kauf um so mehr.


----------



## Goldini50 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Gibt's so ein ausführliches Heft auch rund um Wasserkühlung ? Wäre echt interessant....


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*



Goldini50 schrieb:


> Gibt's so ein ausführliches Heft auch rund um Wasserkühlung ? Wäre echt interessant....



Da kommt die Tage was, lass Dich überraschen.


----------



## Nasreddin (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Sehr nice. Die tage auf euer "altes" Heft gestoßen und gedacht wär doch interessant. Und schwupps kommt so ne überarbeitete Fassung. Prima Sache  Werd ich mir holen, damit ich für meinen nächsten Aufrüstprozess gewappnet bin


----------



## Kugelfisch (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Erhalten Abonnenten das Buch wieder ein paar Tage früher so wie das beim Heft der Fall ist? Fahre nämlich just am 27. in Urlaub, das wäre ja die passende Lektüre...


----------



## in-your-face (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Schon weiterempfohlen und bestellt, besser haben als nicht haben.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

@PCGH: Wie viel soll es denn kosten?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*



Kugelfisch schrieb:


> Erhalten Abonnenten das Buch wieder ein paar Tage früher so wie das beim Heft der Fall ist? Fahre nämlich just am 27. in Urlaub, das wäre ja die passende Lektüre...



Das schaffen wir physisch leider nicht mehr 



in-your-face schrieb:


> Schon weiterempfohlen und bestellt, besser haben als nicht haben.



Gute Einstellung. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> @PCGH: Wie viel soll es denn kosten?



11,99, steht ja auch in der News. Irgendwo.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Ich werde es mir auch kaufen. 

Zumindest im PC Laden wird sich das Heft bezahlt machen, wenn ich den Leuten was erklären will, die aber mich nur auslachen.
Dann hole ich das Heft heraus und zeige ihnen schwarz auf weiß, wie es aussieht.
Und ein paar davon kann ich dann bestimmt auch begeistern, sich das Heft dann ebenfalls zu kaufen und das eigene Wissen bedeutend ausweiten.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich werde es mir auch kaufen.
> 
> Zumindest im PC Laden wird sich das Heft bezahlt machen, wenn ich den Leuten was erklären will, die aber mich nur auslachen.
> Dann hole ich das Heft heraus und zeige ihnen schwarz auf weiß, wie es aussieht.
> Und ein paar davon kann ich dann bestimmt auch begeistern, sich das Heft dann ebenfalls zu kaufen und das eigene Wissen bedeutend ausweiten.



Du könntest dir 50, ach 100(!) Stück bestellen und weiterverkaufen.


----------



## hodenbussard (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Wer es brauch ..........


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*



hodenbussard schrieb:


> Wer es brauch ..........



Ich glaube, dass selbst ein Hodenbussard (oder Bussardhoden?) von Zeit zu Zeit etwas Wissensauffrischung gebrauchen kann.


----------



## BikeRider (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*



> So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015



und 2016 wird mein Computer auch so funktionieren.


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*



BikeRider schrieb:


> und 2016 wird mein Computer auch so funktionieren.



Nein dann ist die aktuelle Technik veraltet und es gibt nur noch etwas neues das nicht mehr so funktioniert aber noch ganz Geheim ist.


----------



## Madfurion (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Ich hab es mir als Grundlage gekauft, kann ich an Freunde und Bekannte auch gut weitergeben die Infos.

Falls ich mehr Wissen brauche, frage ich sowieso hier im Forum


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Für mich persönlich eher unnötig aber so manchem sei das Druckwerk wirklich ans Herz gelegt. Aber ich denke mal es wird schon seine Abnehmer finden


----------



## XaserVI (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Einzeln 11,99 €, im Mini-Abo 7,90 €?! Finde ich nicht schön...


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

In einer Woche ist das Heft da  Freue mich schon auf das Heft.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Nein dann ist die aktuelle Technik veraltet und es gibt nur noch etwas neues das nicht mehr so funktioniert aber noch ganz Geheim ist.



Vielleicht sind wir ja ganz nett und bringen das zugehörige Handbuch dann nicht erst im Juli, damit der Rechner auch in der ersten Hälfte des Jahres funktionieren kann


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind wir ja ganz nett und bringen das zugehörige Handbuch dann nicht erst im Juli, damit der Rechner auch in der ersten Hälfte des Jahres funktionieren kann



Gute Idee Torsten  Aber keine Sorge das finden wir schon heraus


----------



## kero81 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Wann kommen denn die Artikel "So funktioniert ihre Playstation/Xbox 2015" ?!


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*



kero81 schrieb:


> Wann kommen denn die Artikel "So funktioniert ihre Playstation/Xbox 2015" ?!



Dir sagt das Heft nicht zu oder??


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*



kero81 schrieb:


> Wann kommen denn die Artikel "So funktioniert ihre Playstation/Xbox 2015" ?!



Für dich kommt ein How to für den Abakus


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*



kero81 schrieb:


> Wann kommen denn die Artikel "So funktioniert ihre Playstation/Xbox 2015" ?!



Soll ich das als Bewerbung auffassen?

Okay, dann erster Artikel lautet: "So werde ich 100% trendhurenresistent".


----------



## PrivateCeralion (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Ich war erst am überlegen, ob ich es mir kaufe, aber der sreenshot vom Inhaltsverzeichnis hat mir die Entscheidung abgenommen 
Ich habs bestellt und freue mich drauf


----------



## Kuomo (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Stecker rein und Power Knopf drücken - dafür braucht man doch keine 160 Seiten!


----------



## XeT (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Und ich freute mich schon Heute auf die Post da gerade auf Arbeit nicht soviel los ist. Naja noch ein Tag Däumchen drehen


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*



Kuomo schrieb:


> Stecker rein und Power Knopf drücken - dafür braucht man doch keine 160 Seiten!



Ist doch langweilig ich will wissen wie es innendrin aussieht und wie es funktioniert 


XeT schrieb:


> Und ich freute mich schon Heute auf die Post da gerade auf Arbeit nicht soviel los ist. Naja noch ein Tag Däumchen drehen



Wie ein Tag Däumchen drehen? Geh nach Hause und lies dir das Buch durch


----------



## XeT (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ist doch langweilig ich will wissen wie es innendrin aussieht und wie es funktioniert
> 
> 
> Wie ein Tag Däumchen drehen? Geh nach Hause und lies dir das Buch durch



Erstmal muss es ankommen. Aber vll nehme ich tatsächlich noch die Woche frei. Das hat dann aber andere gründe als das Buch das lässt sich auch auf Arbeit lesen  Aber wie dem auch sei, bis Samstag muss ich fertig sein, dann kommt die neue Print. XD


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Also ICH habe meine Ausgabe schon, komisch. 

(Muster direkt von der Druckerei, falls einer glaubt, ich gebe hier nur an).


----------



## XeT (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Also ICH habe meine Ausgabe schon, komisch.
> 
> (Muster direkt von der Druckerei, falls einer glaubt, ich gebe hier nur an).



Also muss ich mich dann bei euch Bewerben das ich meine Ausgabe bekommen?
Das warten hat jetzt ein Vor- und ein Nachteil.
Ich hab ein Grund mehr mich zu freuen zuhause anzukommen, aber der Briefkasten macht das dann wieder zu Nichte. Naja vielleicht morgen dann.  Dann hab ich noch 3 Tage zeit bis die Print kommt. 
Mein PCGH-DVD-Abo raubt mir mein Leben. Muss immer soviel lesen (Artikel werden nicht ausgelassen) und dann hab ich noch 8 Spiele die ich zocken muss. Jeden Monat werden es dann mehr dank Print und Sales.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*



XeT schrieb:


> Also muss ich mich dann bei euch Bewerben das ich meine Ausgabe bekommen?



Wenn Du Hefte vor allen anderen sehen willst, ist das ein probates Mittel.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Also als Abonnent habe ich mein Heft meistens samstags bekommen, als Volontär erst montags.
Wer keine Lust auf Vorabversionen zum Korrekturlesen hat, fährt mit einem Abo also mindestens genauso gut


----------



## Imperat0r (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Noch kein Heft angekommen


----------



## IchAG747 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Ist ja lustig, im Artikel steht ein Erscheinungstermin am 27.07.2015 und im Shop der Termin 29.07.2015.
Der Artikel sollte vielleicht korrigiert werden, wenn sich das Datum ändert.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Ich hatte mich eigentlich sehr auf das Wissensbuch gefreut und es gleich auf Rechnung bestellt nachdem ich hier den Artikel gelesen hatte. 
In der Bestätigungsmail standen keine Rechnungsdaten, nur meine Adresse, die als Liefer- und Rechnungsadresse aufgelistet war. Daher ging ich davon aus, dass die Rechnung per Post kommt. 
Die Mail mit der echten Rechnung kam dann etwas später, allerdings hatte ich mir dieser ja nicht gerechnet und übersah sie leider bzw. hatte gar nicht mehr nachgeschaut und war wegen der Prüfungsphase an der Uni sowieso gut beschäftigt. 
Jetzt kam vor 2 Tagen zu meinem Erschrecken ein Brief, ich solle doch mal überweisen + 2,50€ Mahngebühr. Hab dann auch schockiert die E-Mail mit der Rechnung gefunden und gleich online überwiesen. Ist mir ganz schön peinlich und noch nie passiert  
Vorhin bekam ich dann eine Mail, dass der Artikel nicht mehr bzw. *nie mehr* (vermutlich nie mehr für mich, wegen dem Rechnungsdrama) lieferbar ist -.- Hab dem Supp jetzt ne Mail geschrieben was es damit auf sich hat und wie ich mein vor 2 Tagen überwiesenes Geld zurück bekomme. Hab so die dumme Vermutung das "nie mehr" gilt für mich für alle Artikel aus eurem Shop. Shit happens -.- 
Muss ich mir ab sofort wohl alles am Kiosk holen.


----------



## XeT (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Neh Namensänderung sollte reichen. Lässt sich aber sicher klären.


----------



## gorgg (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Ich habe die gleiche Mail bekommen, dass das Sonderheft "nie mehr" lieferbar ist... Gestern auf Rechnung bestellt, also an der Zahlfrist kanns nicht liegen :-/
Schade...


----------



## KingofKingzZ (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*



gorgg schrieb:


> Ich habe die gleiche Mail bekommen, dass das Sonderheft "nie mehr" lieferbar ist... Gestern auf Rechnung bestellt, also an der Zahlfrist kanns nicht liegen :-/
> Schade...



Hmm, fänd ich ziemlich komisch, wenn nicht genug produziert worden sind. Hab schon vor Wochen vorbestellt, zwar die Zahlung verkackt, aber ich mein es wäre ja schon schlau Minimum so viele zu produzieren wie es Vorbesteller gibt^^


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Sodele. Das Heft erschien tatsächlich am 29.7. am Kiosk, das war ein Fehler in der News (ist auch korrigiert). Rund 70 Prozent der Vorbestellungen wurden auch bereits geliefert. Der Rest folgt ASAP.

Natürlich ist es Quatsch, dass das Heft nicht mehr lieferbar ist. Ich vermute, der Dienstleister hat das mit der Erstausgabe verwechselt. Wir werden unseren Dienstleister da noch mal drauf hinweisen.

Jeder, der Probleme hat, kann sich gerne per PN an mich wenden, bitte mit Angabe des echten Namens.

Ach ja, unsere Digitalausgaben sind jetzt auch live, mit 9,99 ein etwas reduzierter Preis gegenüber dem hochwertigen Printprodukt.

Grüße und danke fürs Verständnis...


----------



## Stern1710 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

So irgendwie möchte ich das Heft haben, auch wenn ich keine Ahnung habe, wieso 
Auskennen tue ich mich soweit und die schulische Ausbildung läuft auch in diese Richtung. Aber will haben


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Also meins ist jetzt heute angekommen, macht einen sehr guten Eindruck beim ersten Durchblättern


----------



## Stern1710 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Ich schau morgen mal beim Dealer meines Vertrauens, ob er den den gewünschten Lesestoff hat


----------



## XeT (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

So meins ist auch da, hab schon eine mms mit dem heft auf dem Schreibtisch bekommen. Also heute 82Seiten morgen 82seiten und dann Samstag die neue print.


----------



## goomStar (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Oh ich bin gespannt.
Rechtzeitig zum Urlaub kam das Heft leider nicht mehr, da musste ich auf Konkurrenz Lesestoff zurückgreifen, aber ich freu mich schon aufs Briefkasten leeren nach der Reise


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

An alle, die das Heft schon haben: Geigt uns eure Meinung. Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Munin666 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Also entweder bin ich dümmer als die Polizei erlaubt oder was weis ich.



> Abonnenten können diesen Artikel inkl. Versandkosten für nur 11,99 Euro bestellen.
> Hierzu müssen Sie registrierter Kunde sein und ihre Abonnenten-Nr. hinterlegt haben.



Ich habe dieses Heft jedenfalls noch nicht gekauft, was kann ich bitte unter " und ihre Abonennten-Nr hinterlegt haben " verstehen?
Ich habe ja kein Abo bisher, hätte aber dennoch Interesse daran es zu bestellen.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

@Munin666, das hat mich anfangs auch verwirrt, aber man muss sich nicht mal registrieren um es zu bestellen. Wenn man aber Abonnent ist, bekommt man es etwas günstiger, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. 
Als nicht-Abonnent sind es 13,99 € inkl. Versand statt 11,99 € inkl. Versand für Abonnenten.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Heft ist gestern bei mir eingetroffen. Im Vergleich zum ersten Sonderheft, welches ich auch habe (inzwischen vollständig assimiliert) macht es einen sehr guten Eindruck, auch wenn ich das Gefühl habe, daß der CPU-Teil größtenteils übernommen wurde. Fairerweise muß ich dazusagen, daß ich den Text nur überflogen habe und noch nicht vollständig gelesen. Spätestens ab dem GPU-Bereich ist es aber offensichtlich, *daß viele neue Infos und Grafiken dazugekommen sind !* 

*Fazit: Eine prima Ergänzung zum ersten Teil und eine sich lohnende Erstanschaffung für Neulinge !*


----------



## in-your-face (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Fände es toll, wenn Computec Media noch andere Zahlungsmöglichkeiten anbieten würde. 
Ansonsten alles gut !


----------



## BlackAcetal (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*



in-your-face schrieb:


> Fände es toll, wenn Computec Media noch andere Zahlungsmöglichkeiten anbieten würde.
> Ansonsten alles gut !


Na dann viel Spaß dorthin zu fahren und jedem Redakteur seinen Anteil zu geben


----------



## Imperat0r (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Gestern angekommen. Bisschen überflogen. Sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## Julian1303 (2. August 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*



Imperat0r schrieb:


> Gestern angekommen. Bisschen überflogen. Sieht sehr gut aus


echt? und wie lange hats gesamt gedauert? hab am mittwoch angerufen und per telefon bestellt. dachte das es dann gleich raus geht aber dauert wohl noch. die monatliche ausgabe war egstern im postfach leider nur diese
naja mal schauen wann das sonderheft kommt.


----------



## Imperat0r (2. August 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*



Julian1303 schrieb:


> echt? und wie lange hats gesamt gedauert? hab am mittwoch angerufen und per telefon bestellt. dachte das es dann gleich raus geht aber dauert wohl noch. die monatliche ausgabe war egstern im postfach leider nur diese
> naja mal schauen wann das sonderheft kommt.



Am 28.6 habe ich schon bestellt gehabt...


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (3. August 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

das heft gefällt mir echt gut, bis auf die versteckte MSI-werbung. ich versteh zwar, dass geld irgendwie ja auch verdient werden muss, aber dann im farb- und schriftstil der restlichen ausgabe lobgesänge auf msi anzustimmen ist nicht so toll. eindeutig gekennzeichnet wäre es viel symphatischer. 
und eine kleine anregung: könnte man werbung immer auf eine seite vorne-hinten packen, sodass man das ganze dann zuhause rausschneiden könnte?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. August 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Danke für das Feedback.


----------



## BlackAcetal (5. August 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Eine Frage an die Redaktion:

Wie viel Tage bevor ihr die Hefte druckt müssen die Redakteure ihre Artikel fertig haben?
Sprich wie viel Zeit nimmt das Drucken in Anspruch?


----------



## Kashura (5. August 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

freue mich sehr auf das Heft und hoffe es kommt bald  Immerhin hat die Post es geschafft mir das 09/2015er Heft zukommen zu lassen was wirklich aller erste Sahne ist! Der große Grafikkarten Vergleich ist wirklich spitze danke Leute


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. August 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Redaktion:
> 
> Wie viel Tage bevor ihr die Hefte druckt müssen die Redakteure ihre Artikel fertig haben?
> Sprich wie viel Zeit nimmt das Drucken in Anspruch?



In der Regel ist das Heft nach 10 Tagen am Kiosk.


----------



## Julian1303 (5. August 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Hab da letzte Woche Donnerstag angerufen und das bestellt. Samstag kam zwar das reguläre Monatsheft aber das Sonderheft is bis heute immer noch nicht da. Hoffe kommt bald. Muß noch endlich mal wissen wie meine Daddelkiste funzt
Nein Scherz, is ein Geschenk daher wart ich schon sehnsüchtig drauf.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. August 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*



Julian1303 schrieb:


> Hab da letzte Woche Donnerstag angerufen und das bestellt. Samstag kam zwar das reguläre Monatsheft aber das Sonderheft is bis heute immer noch nicht da. Hoffe kommt bald. Muß noch endlich mal wissen wie meine Daddelkiste funzt
> Nein Scherz, is ein Geschenk daher wart ich schon sehnsüchtig drauf.



Ich habe da leider keine Erfahrungswerte, aber eigentlich sollte so eine Bestellung zügig gehen.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. August 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Ein kleiner Fehler ist mir dennoch aufgefallen, obwohl es eher eine ungünstige Platzierung ist und zwar die sehr ansprechende Doppelseite 86-87. Hierzu zwei Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Platzierung der Infobox genau im Knick ist etwas unvorteilhaft.


----------



## Billy_Idol (11. August 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Hallo, 

ich bin seit ein paar Jahren begeisteter Abonnement der PCGH.

Ich wollte heute das Sonderheft im Onlineshop bestellen.

Ich habe dann beim Kundenservice meine Abonnentnummer angefragt, damit ich portofrei bestellen kann.

Dort wurde mir dann meine Kundenummer genannt, welche anscheinend auch meine Abonnementnummer sein soll.

Ich habe mich dann in mein Kundenkonto eingeloggt und das Heft in die Warenkorb gelegt.

An der Kassa habe ich dann bei der Abonnementnummer die Kundennummer eingegeben und auf prüfen gedrückt.

Aber es ändert sich nichts am Status, dass die Portokosten verrechnet werden.

Können Sie mir bitte weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank + schöne Grüße


----------



## bockwurst90 (18. August 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

Ok, dann erklär mal, wie der TLB auf deinem System realisiert wurde und mit welchem Typ von Speicher. Warum gerade dieser Typ von Speicher?


----------



## Invictis (19. August 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*



bockwurst90 schrieb:


> Ok, dann erklär mal, wie der TLB auf deinem System realisiert wurde und mit welchem Typ von Speicher. Warum gerade dieser Typ von Speicher?



Auf wen soll sich dein Kommentar beziehen ?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. August 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*



Billy_Idol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin seit ein paar Jahren begeisteter Abonnement der PCGH.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

das Problem besteht noch, nehme ich an?

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## Cyberfox38 (20. August 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Problem besteht noch, nehme ich an?
> 
> Grüße, Thilo


Ja das Problem ist immer noch da sonst hätte Ich das Buch schon längst bestellt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. August 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*



Cyberfox38 schrieb:


> Ja das Problem ist immer noch da sonst hätte Ich das Buch schon längst bestellt.



Schickst Du mir bitte Deinen kompletten Namen per PN?

Danke!


----------



## binär-11110110111 (9. September 2015)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen*

So, habe nun beide Hefte komplett durch. Man merkt auf jeden Fall, daß hier ein sauberes Update vollzogen wurde. Selbst beim CPU-Teil, welchen in anfänglich nur überflogen hatte, ist im Detail viel Info dazugekommen. Fazit: Gut gemacht !


----------

